
Santa Hat Icon in vs. Code Creates 'SantaGate,' Locks Down Repository - GordonS
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2019/12/20/santagate.aspx
======
theduder99
Microsoft handled this perfectly by swapping out the santa icon with a
snowflake which is an apt description of the complaintant.

------
GordonS
The original complaint from GitHub:

> _The Santa Hat on vscode insiders and pushing of religion is very offensive
> to me, additionally xmas has cost millions of Jews their lives over the
> centuries, yet even if that was not the case, pushing religious symbols as
> part of a product update is completely unacceptable. Please remove it
> immediately and make it your top priority. To me this is almost equally
> offensive as a swastika_

I admittedly don't know much about Judaism, but this surprised me a great
deal. Is this reaction to very typical from followers of Judaism?

~~~
peapicker
Ironically, the name of the person reporting the issue is "Christian".

~~~
stephenr
That isn’t irony. It’s a coincidence.

Irony is when a persons actions result in the opposite of what they were
trying to achieve: ie “I rewrote the <software> to fix all the bugs, but now
it’s more buggy than before”.

~~~
peapicker
My dictionary includes that, as well as "a state of affairs or an event that
seems deliberately contrary to what one expects and is often amusing as a
result." which would be the definition pertaining to my comment, as I didn't
expect that name as it was contrary to the authors comments, and I found it
amusing as a result.

~~~
stephenr
... You somehow assume someone _called_ Christian must _be_ a Christian?

 _Really_?

~~~
peapicker
That isn't what I said. I said I found the contrast amusing at face value,
which doesn't mean I assumed anything about the person.

